# good season pass to get???



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I am moving to Denver next summer. Any opinions on what is a good season pass to get if you live in Denver? I snowboard, I like terrain parks, I am an intermediate, like cruiser blues with good jumps, can do blacks, but not so slyling. I am looking for a combo of a good deal, close enough to denver, and good terrain. What do you guys think?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah man, you do the blacks. You're crazy. If you want the steep and deep you want ELDORA!! :roll:


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Probably the 3 mountain pass (Breckenridge, Keystone, A-Basin) or a Copper mountain pass.

If you want more variety you can pay a little extra for the Colorado Pass (3 mountains + 10 days or something at Vail/Beaver Creek), or
you can get the Super Pass: Copper & Winter park


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I think you should find another Mountain state to move to, unless you like to sit in traffic on I-70 for 4hrs. on the way to and from the ski resorts.....seriously.


----------



## jtq_99 (Feb 3, 2004)

I got a Super Pass because I have found the last few seasons that Copper/Winter Park are less crowded than the Vail resorts. Plus, it's significantly cheaper.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

If you're not moving until next summer, I'd wait to think about passes...hard to say what all the areas will offer for next ski season at this point. You'll have plenty of time to see all your options and talk to others you meet to see where they'll be heading...

But, valid point about traffic...it can definitely be a huge pain in the arse, and can make a good day on the slopes much less enjoyable.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

The traffic is a good reason to get the pass. That way you can justify skiing a half day and heading back early to avoid traffic. 

The Colorado pass will give you the most variety. Breckenridge has an insane terrain park. Vail has the powder and tree skiing. Beaver Creek has the soft bump runs and no crowds. Keystone's got the groomers and nightskiing (another good way to avoid traffic) and a good terrain park if the 55 foot gaps at Breck have you peeing your pants, and of course there's A-Basin with the high altitude late season spring skiing and all sorts of natural hits... all for the bargain basement price of $329.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You want the ELDORA pass!


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

4hrs of traffic, man it must really suck to live in the front range. i have a 4 min walk to get to the lift. i feel for you guys. how about that mass trans mono rail train idea. what are the chances of it ever being built. im sure there is some big cooperate entrust group against it. wow 4 hrs.
peace
MM


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

C'mon, it's only 4 hours if it's rush hour on the weekend AND it's snowing, and we know it never does that here.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Without snowy conditions - 

If its a weekend and you're not past Golden before 6:45 am, you're hosed. 

If you're not past Dilverthorne by 2 pm, you're hosed.

If you can wait to leave the hills until after 7 pm you're probably OK.


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

I agree with all that Andy.
This will be my first season in 5 years without a seasonal condo rental in Summit, so I guess you could say I'm hosed.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I would go for the Childrens Museum (is that fake hill still there?) in order to avoid traffic and that hill is less crowded then the I-70 resorts. Tweak, I feel bad for you!

aaron


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

A Monarch Pass is the way to go. Last year, it was running $250. No blackout dates, all NATURAL powder, no crowds (unless it's March when you have all of the Okie church groups there), a good jib park (if your in to that sort of stuff; I board, too, but I'm too old for the jib parks and half pipes). :mrgreen:


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Earn your turns baby. Then make the pilgrimage to Wolf Creek on half off powder days. I use to get the pass, then I realized that after a day of long lift lines, cattle herding, crappy snow, I-70 traffic, and making Vail Resorts :evil: richer, I was more stressed then if I had just stayed home :x . But if your into the whole terrain park thing, Breck does have one of the best in the country, and Keystone has amazing groomers. The smaller ski areas are much more pleasant and they can use the support.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

wolf creek is fun for about half a day then you realize that although the powder was good it aint no crested butt, or highlands. and then you go to find a place to have a beer and a meal and you realize the closest towns around it are as boring as the mountain. i know people from durango love it, but what else do they have. you can change the name and package it however you want, but that little flat mesa just north of there between two huge ranges will always be PURGATORY. thank god for silverton. maby you should think about salt lake city. if you got to do the city thing, it dont get much better. uuummm AAAALTA.

MM


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

please don't put crested butte in the same catagory as highlands.


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

why not?


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

crested butte blows highlands out of the water. The terrain is way more technical, there is more of it, and you don't stand in lift lines or pay those kinds of prices. Highlands doesn't get anymore snow then we do. I'm not knocking highlands but it isn't Crested Butte

Crested Butte has been the proving grounds for the biggest names in the sport and it holds the U.S. Extreme comp every year. Come check it out.

CB is only going to get better. The people who own Okemo(sp) just bought it and have already done some major upgrades. Okemo(sp) has some of the best parks in the east, and while CB isn't known for its jibbing, it soon could be one of the best spots in the west.

And since this is a kayakers forum as well, we have a great park just down the road, and the quad crown (daisy, OBJ, Slate, East) is out my back door.

The backcountry here compares with the aspen area. And as you said, Silverton is only a short drive away.

The locals in CB are some pretty cool people.

I do agree, snowbird/alta are super fun and I would really like to check out whistler and that area. 

aaron


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

i definitely agree that crested butte rules. i love that town and the locals. it has it all, great technical terrain, bad ass paddling, great food (the last steep is one of my favorite in the state, hope Hartigan doing well) great bars. i am going to have to call you on a few things. as far as more terrain, when you put snowmass(home of the vallies technical terrain), ajax, highlands, and the biggest longest jib park in north america, the long term home of the X-games, buttermilk together. i dont think you can say crested butte has more terrain. as far as lift lines go i have never seen a lift line at highlands except for maby opening day. as far as athletes go just as many and probably more come out of the aspen valley, chris davenport, arron astrada, kiffer burg, and billy poole to name a few. the back county is comparable along with the snow conditions because they are only separated by maby 17 miles as the crow flies. from my girl friends yurt on the back of aspen mountain on a clear night you can see the lights from the butte, and that makes me happy to know that such a place as cool as crested butte is so close, yet so far away. i truly respect CB and all the REAL people that make it such a great place to be. thats why i mentioned it in my post above.

peace and respect
MM


----------

